# VHI & Children Free



## Bigbird (3 Aug 2010)

I heard on the radio or read somewhere that kids are now covered free with VHI or Quinn Health. Did i get my wires crossed? I know that newborns are free until renewal. any further information would be helpful.


----------



## Shannon81 (3 Aug 2010)

Vhi are giving free kids on the One Plus Plan. Not bad if ye want to save some cash


----------



## Bigbird (4 Aug 2010)

thanks a mill for that Shannon.  i'll go compare my plan to the one plus plan.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (5 Aug 2010)

Quinn also announced a 30% price reduction for children and students on their Essential Plus (Excess) plan - http://www.quinn-healthcare.com/press_and_media/pressrelease010710.htm.


----------



## Ceist Beag (5 Aug 2010)

Details of the VHI conditions are [broken link removed]


----------



## Shannon81 (6 Aug 2010)

but its always good when its free!


----------



## lucym (7 Aug 2010)

Shannon81 said:


> but its always good when its free!


 
Not always.

I looked into this but there is a SUBSTANTIAL reduction in cover for the parent on VHI's One Plan Plus. What the VHI fail to tell you is that if you go to change your plan back to Plan B there will be a waiting period of 2 years to increase benefits if you have anything wrong with you. That might be ok for kids but not for an adult. They also refused to let children on plan by themselves which I thought was illegal ?

I also find it incredulous that VHI losses are so big yet they are offering free children if a parent downgrades their plan.The ads are very misleading.They will also cancel your travel insurance if you leave them. Far too many T&C's.

I was looking to reduce price yet maintain my health cover so I got better elsewhere and offer of cheaper travel insurance when I need it again.


----------



## Shannon81 (8 Aug 2010)

(At least one parent/guardian who is 18 years of age or over must be insured on a One+ Plan policy or another Vhi hospital policy to avail of these prices)

Parents dont have to go onto that plan at all


----------



## lucym (8 Aug 2010)

They definitely would not allow me let me put the kids on a different plan. Have they just changed the t&c's ? Or was it because I queried the waiting periods if you change back.. Also what plans are included as hospital plans? DO company plans qualify?


----------

